# Interesting article on Brain reorganization from breeding



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0011946#abstract0


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Can't get the link to work. Amusingly, think it could give me some insight to how two very biddable dogs could produce three uncontrollably aggressive youths.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Strange. I just tested it and the link worked. 

It is about the change in the shape of the brain and the relocation of the olfactory lobes in brachiocephalic breeds.


----------

